# Article on Wahyu's baptism



## Pergamum (May 14, 2014)

Here is an article on the Heartcry blog about Wahyu's baptism:

HeartCry Missionary Society > Wahyu's Baptism & Witness


----------



## MW (May 14, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Here is an article on the Heartcry blog about Wahyu's baptism:
> 
> HeartCry Missionary Society > Wahyu's Baptism & Witness



That was heartwarming to read.


----------



## Justified (May 14, 2014)

This is truly awesome.


----------



## CJW (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing that! What an encouragement! And may God richly bless his and your courage.


----------



## solas4me (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for Sharing Trevor!


----------



## Gforce9 (May 14, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Alan D. Strange (May 14, 2014)

That was quite moving and deeply appreciated. 

While there are many differences among cultures, human nature is human nature and the work of the Spirit is the work of Spirit. We can thus all relate to what you so beautifully report here.

Peace,
Alan


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 14, 2014)

“You cannot choose both Walupul and Christ, you must pick one or the other.”

That's Awesome!


----------

